# DVV Troffee series,2017-2018



## Dan's Owd Man (19 Sep 2017)

Now that the Bike Channel has ceased business,does anyone know if this series can still be seen(Streaming/TV Satellite)?
Also liked to watch the UCI MTB Downhill and Cross Country events.


----------



## Spartak (12 Dec 2017)

Dan's Owd Man said:


> Now that the Bike Channel has ceased business,does anyone know if this series can still be seen(Streaming/TV Satellite)?
> Also liked to watch the UCI MTB Downhill and Cross Country events.



UCI channel on YouTube?


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (15 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the reply Spartak, found the UCI channel last week.
Not to many people on here watching those type of events, i prefer to watch these races rather than the somewhat tame road races normally shown on TV.


----------

